# 9 Month old GSD, SUPER LOW ENERGY



## Kylebreakiron (Feb 19, 2013)

I haven't been able to find anything on it. But does anyone have a shepherd that wants to sleep 90% of the day?? He has always been like this and never had much energy. I think it might be growing pains because he is almost 90lbs at 9 months. He also makes weird whiny noises when he is laying down. If anyone is familiar with this please let me know!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

dogs sleep a lot. my dog makes noise sometimes when he's laying down.

when out with your dog playing, training, walking how's his energy level?


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Riley was very mellow and low energy. He did not whine a lot, but he would change positions and groan quite a bit. 

He always wanted to go with me, but after just going to teo stores he would act very tired.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Every dog can be different. So if this is normal for him. The breeder breds dogs like this. The vet says everything is fine... then it should be ok...


----------



## Kylebreakiron (Feb 19, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> dogs sleep a lot. my dog makes noise sometimes when he's laying down.
> 
> when out with your dog playing, training, walking how's his energy level?


While running around and playing his excitement and energy is much more, but nothing compared to my female GSD that is a couple months older. Training, he gets bored real quickly, as my female is as excited as ever to receive an award for completing a task. I don't know, I was just curious because I have never owned such a chill and relaxed GSD before. So I wanted to see if anyone else out there has a similar situation. 

Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

It sounds like he is very low drive. Not a bad thing, just the way he is. He may never have the interest and go that your other dog has.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Sounds like a couch potato. Want to trade GSDs? lol 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Kylebreakiron (Feb 19, 2013)

Well guys, turns out my "low energy" GSD has severe hip dysplasia and elbow dysplasia. Which explains why he doesn't do much. Only 9 months old. Total hip replacement will be in June :/ but at least he will feel MUCH better! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

Poor guy. Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh crap! I'm so sorry at least you found out early!


----------



## Kaun (Aug 23, 2013)

Poor guy! Good thing you've found out about it, hopefully the surgery will improve his quality of life!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, how sad....Xrays were the diagnosis, right? 
Panosteitis can also make a dog feel lethargic. Can you share the xrays here?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I was going to ask about x-rays. Glad you did them. 

Have you put him on supplements? That can make a HUGE difference.


----------



## Kylebreakiron (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes X rays were the diagnosis. The specialist said that his hip sockets are basically flat and there isn't much of a socket. He prescribed meloxicam for pain relief and anti inflammatory. But as far as supplements go I have always given both of my GSD's fish oil, and glucosamine for joint health. I wish I could share the X Rays, apparently they have to keep them for 5 years and have to check them out to me if I want to take them out of their offices. And I didn't take them with me. But the surgeon is the best in the area. That's why we have to wait til June because he is completely booked til then.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You could take photo's of the xrays at the vet office, put them on their lightbox and snap away. That way at least you have something with you in case something happens to theirs.
Best wishes for the surgery. I know of a GSD that had both hips done(FHO) before 2yrs of age and he's doing well at 4 yrs old. Keeping the dog lean is most important.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Kylebreakiron said:


> Yes X rays were the diagnosis. The specialist said that his hip sockets are basically flat and there isn't much of a socket. He prescribed meloxicam for pain relief and anti inflammatory. But as far as supplements go I have always given both of my GSD's fish oil, and glucosamine for joint health. I wish I could share the X Rays, apparently they have to keep them for 5 years and have to check them out to me if I want to take them out of their offices. And I didn't take them with me. But the surgeon is the best in the area. That's why we have to wait til June because he is completely booked til then.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The vets I have been to put them on CD for me. I told them, I paid for the x-rays and I want a copy.


----------

